# Best of the Daily Mail



## Firky (Oct 28, 2012)

https://twitter.com/BestoftheMail

"it is time the govt seriously considered legislation which restricted the amount of alcohol women are able to purchase "

"Emmanuelle erotic movies reminds me of a better time throughout Europe when the current EU never existed and there was no mass immigration"

My personal favourite:

"People are essentially vile, disgusting and selfish hypocrites. This is one of the reasons I won't leave my organs to anyone"


----------



## blairsh (Oct 28, 2012)

ergh.


----------



## Firky (Oct 28, 2012)

"I didnt go to Med School but even I know men don't have breasts! Who diagnosed this?I think his GP should be sacked"- on male breast cancer


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2012)

Good thread Firks.  Has potential to run forever


----------



## two sheds (Oct 28, 2012)

During decimalisation in the 70s I remember a little (I presume) old lady having a letter published in the Mail saying "these people say that it is only old people who will get confused by decimalisation, but don't they realise that people are getting old all the time?"


----------



## Edie (Oct 28, 2012)

firky said:


> "People are essentially vile, disgusting and selfish hypocrites. This is one of the reasons I won't leave my organs to anyone"


----------



## emanymton (Oct 28, 2012)

I suspect some of the comments weren't genuine though, just people like us taking the piss. I mean this is an old joke


> "I like Sainsburys, it keeps the rif raf out of Waitrose."


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2012)

firky said:
			
		

>



Gave me a re-tweet too


----------



## Firky (Oct 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Gave me a re-tweet too


Me too! 

I asked him to keep an eye out for any comments on fake goods such as leather jackets.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2012)

firky said:
			
		

> Me too!
> 
> I asked him to keep an eye out for any comments on fake goods such as leather jackets.



#leathergate


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 28, 2012)

This is what the internet was made for.


----------



## Firky (Oct 28, 2012)

"Vote UKIP to drive the German aggressors, Lidl and Aldi, out of our country. Vote UKIP to protect our great BRITISH supermarket, Tesco."


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 28, 2012)

"Take away the tvs, computers, billiard tables & guitar lessons and bring back that hated Bronco hard, shiny toilet paper."- on penal policy


----------



## keybored (Oct 28, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> This is what the internet was made for.


The DM comments section is what trolling was made for


----------



## Firky (Oct 28, 2012)

keybored said:


> The DM comments section is what trolling was made for


 
I can't, they phoned by ISP and very nearly got me kicked off


----------



## keybored (Oct 28, 2012)

firky said:


> I can't, they phoned by ISP and very nearly got me kicked off


Wankers 
"One of your subscribers is making a mockery of us!".


----------



## idumea (Oct 29, 2012)

> I am wondering about children being human sacrifices - the whole World is awful I know our children have been born to be slaves, I never ever imagined human sacrifice was rife in this Country I now think it might be.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 2, 2012)

Jesus...







You'd think it would be as simple as compiling a dossier of the DM's rampant hypocrisy,  publishing it for the world to see and that would be enough to undermine it fatally, but get the feeling that's idealistic poppycock


----------



## Deareg (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Jesus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
640 lines of enquiry, DM editors. 640


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 2, 2012)

firky said:


> "People are essentially vile, disgusting and selfish hypocrites. This is one of the reasons I won't leave my organs to anyone"


 
Nice = People who want to donate (if they're able to/allowed to medically that is)
Not very nice = People who refuse to donate (I guess they might have some odd religious reason not to, but is that any excuse?)


----------



## UrbaneFox (Nov 2, 2012)

keybored said:


> The DM comments section is what trolling was made for


 
I regard the time I spend there as my missionary work. Helping and trying to educate thick, right-wing pillocks.


----------



## Cupid Stunt (Nov 3, 2012)

I remember this front page headline from the Daily Fail from a few years back, best of all I predicted it (or something very similar) to my mates.

"*Everything gives you cancer*"


----------



## Edie (Nov 3, 2012)

Cupid Stunt said:


> I remember this front page headline from the Daily Fail from a few years back, best of all I predicted it (or something very similar) to my mates.
> 
> "*Everything gives you cancer*"


You have a fucking awesome username


----------



## Firky (Nov 3, 2012)

*FACT:*

"the fact is that thanks to the "modern Feminist lifestyle" women's health have steadily become worse and worse and worse"


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2012)

Grammar haven't improved either, have it?


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2012)

Apparently, Paul Dacre's been sent a letter from Leveson informing he will be explicitly mentioned in the final report. I'm sure it will paint him as a lovable, happy, friendly face and certainly won't lead to the noble Lord being labelled a "cunt".


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 3, 2012)

Firky, this whole thread is an oxymoron !!

The DM doesn't have any "best"  imho, of course....


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2012)

*Farm girls turn calendar pin-ups for risqué charity photo shoot*

A group of young female farmers from North Devon have posed in nothing but their wellies for a Calendar Girls-style photo shoot for charity
.








http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lendar-pin-ups-risqu-charity-photo-shoot.html


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2012)

The Mail was outraged a few days ago over an ad for fruit bread, it features a brother and sister talking about their dad over breakfast, the girl is in her school uniform, and the boy mentioned her short skirt. The mail claimed the ad was sexualising young children (the girl is played by an 18 year old actor) . Of course the article has several shots of the girl in a short skirt, and a link to the offensive video . The same day they smeared the victim of child abuse, Stephen Messer?


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2012)

marty21 said:


> The Mail was outraged a few days ago over an ad for fruit bread, it features a brother and sister talking about their dad over breakfast, the girl is in her school uniform, and the boy mentioned her short skirt. The mail claimed the ad was sexualising young children (the girl is played by an 18 year old actor) . Of course the article has several shots of the girl in a short skirt, and a link to the offensive video . The same day they smeared the victim of child abuse, Stephen Messer?


 
I didn't see the article but I saw the fallout on a media website 

http://www.thedrum.com/news/2012/11/12/daily-mail-goes-apoplectic-rage-over-provocative-kingsmill-ad


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 13, 2012)

I think someone (i.e. not me...) should put together a one-sheet of The Mail's most recent and flagrant examples of hypocrisy, print off a shitload of them then insert one into every copy of the DM they find in newsagents and other retailers. Probably wouldn't do much, but at least it would directly confront those reading it.

Directly confront them from the safety of teh interwebz, that is


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 13, 2012)

firky said:


> *Farm girls turn calendar pin-ups for risqué charity photo shoot*
> 
> A group of young female farmers from North Devon have posed in nothing but their wellies for a Calendar Girls-style photo shoot for charity
> .
> ...




'Wanton harlot'. *snigger*


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 13, 2012)

StoneRoad said:


> Firky, this whole thread is an oxymoron !!
> 
> The DM doesn't have any "best" imho, of course....


 
It's more about the Fail's 'greatest hits' though isn't it firks? The Best of the Worst so to speak.


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> It's more about the Fail's 'greatest hits' though isn't it firks? The Best of the Worst so to speak.


 
Yep, whatever floats to the top of the great journalistic sewage of the Daily Mail.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 13, 2012)

I think the Mail has one of the highest women readership levels out of the mainstream press


----------



## U N Arrator (Nov 13, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Jesus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

It is idealistic because it assumes that that people are essentially rational and that irrationality is whipped up by malevolent forces working on behalf of the exploiters. While there's some truth in the latter assumption, it ignores the fact that liberals and left wingers are generally attached to a different kind of irrationality which, every bit as much as that of the right, seeks to deny the fact that the world is basically one big lunatic asylum.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2012)

U N Arrator said:


> It is idealistic because it assumes that that people are essentially rational and that irrationality is whipped up by malevolent forces working on behalf of the exploiters. While there's some truth in the latter assumption, it ignores the fact that liberals and left wingers are generally attached to a different kind of irrationality which, every bit as much as that of the right, seeks to deny the fact that the world is basically one big lunatic asylum.


 

Coffees with beria all roundimo


----------



## U N Arrator (Nov 13, 2012)

firky said:


> Yep, whatever floats to the top of the great journalistic sewage of the Daily Mail.


 


I mean, does anybody really believe that if it wasn't for the likes of the Mail, the attitudes it seeks to reflect and exploit would somehow disappear?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2012)

disappear them


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2012)

U N Arrator said:


> I mean, does anybody really believe that if it wasn't for the likes of the Mail, the attitudes it seeks to reflect and exploit would somehow disappear?


If more people read the Sport there'd be more children who were born as fish fingers, lost Luftwaffe airmen found on Mars and Nessie would be a national treasure.


----------



## U N Arrator (Nov 13, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> disappear them


 



Even were you to take that remark seriously, it doesn't work. Before the USSR*, for instance, had even disappeared, attitudes had emerged into the open which makes the average (sincere) nutter on the Mail's mesageboard seem like a callow liberal.

* Which simultaneously fought and utilised reactionary sentiment depending on the situation.


----------



## U N Arrator (Nov 13, 2012)

firky said:


> If more people read the Sport there'd be more children who were born as fish fingers, lost Luftwaffe airmen found on Mars and Nessie would be a national treasure.


 


The Sport is run by liberals who think ordinary people are stupid. In this, they have everything in common with right wing and left wing zealots.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2012)

before and after the second world war the purges removed enough of these people into labour camps to cow the rest and rid us of the die hards. If Joe had not lost his grip due to auto-sclerosis we'd be speaking mingrellian by now


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2012)

banned before Christmas I reckon.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 13, 2012)

U N Arrator said:


> I mean, does anybody really believe that if it wasn't for the likes of the Mail, the attitudes it seeks to reflect and exploit would somehow disappear?


 
It used to be the Sun that was the problem. Have the liberals now sought out the Mail?


----------



## U N Arrator (Nov 13, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> It used to be the Sun that was the problem. Have the liberals now sought out the Mail?


 


Basically, if it wasn't for the likes of those papers, everybody would have the opportunity to become more like the average poster on here. And then it would probably all work out for the best.


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2012)

I will bite: what is the average poster like, Mr Arrator?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> It used to be the Sun that was the problem. Have the liberals now sought out the Mail?


 

you aren't allowed to rip the sun anymore as it is the working mans paper. I don't make the rules


----------



## U N Arrator (Nov 13, 2012)

firky said:


> I will bite: what is the average poster like, Mr Arrator?


 


You don't need me to tell you, surely.

But as I said, reading the boards does make you realise that it would clearly be a lot better if the world was made in their image.


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2012)

U75 on a global scale?

It wouldn't work, loads of people would be lost in the World Circumcision War, leaders would be lost in the great Apple Android War and we'd be catapulted into dystopia when the hummus in the fridge went off.


----------



## Ming (Nov 13, 2012)

One of the top YouTube comments is 'Would stick my soldier in her egg'. Filth, worlds going to hell,etc..


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 13, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> you aren't allowed to rip the sun anymore as it is the working mans paper. I don't make the rules


Its  been the working mans paper for years ever since the decline of the Mirror. It used to be blamed for racism, people voting Tory, sexism and everything else but then of course you find that people who read the Sun don't believe everything they read in the Sun.

The Mail is an easy and lazy target.


----------



## albionism (Nov 13, 2012)

Wish we could become another star on the flag of the US OF A.than being part of a united Europe. What a total farce. At least our cousins across the pond know how to treat low life.


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2012)

Ming said:


> One of the top YouTube comments is 'Would stick my soldier in her egg'. Filth, worlds going to hell,etc..


 
Is that for the Hovis advert?


----------



## U N Arrator (Nov 13, 2012)

albionism said:


> Wish we could become another star on the flag of the US OF A.than being part of a united Europe. What a total farce. At least our cousins across the pond know how to treat low life.


 


Similar attitudes can often come from working class Labour voters, or those who don't vote at all. Mail-reading types are not a breed apart.


----------



## Ming (Nov 13, 2012)

firky said:


> Is that for the Hovis advert?


Yeah!


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2012)

Ming said:


> Yeah!


 
She has a single out, which has only got about 100 views



Her advert however has been watched by pervs like myself the world over.


----------



## Ming (Nov 13, 2012)

Hovis have changed man...


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 14, 2012)

Obligatory mention of the famous Daily Mail Headline Generator

http://www.qwghlm.co.uk/toys/dailymail/


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2012)

firky said:


> I didn't see the article but I saw the fallout on a media website
> 
> http://www.thedrum.com/news/2012/11/12/daily-mail-goes-apoplectic-rage-over-provocative-kingsmill-ad


19 complaints - they need to up their game


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2012)

> @abc123 what?? she is not coming home from the walk of shame, she is hiding from her father so he does not see what she is wearing to school. it is worrying that you even thought that.


lol​


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 14, 2012)

The Daily Express is the most risible newspaper.

Whenever their are no obvious headlines they reach into their grab bag for one of the following -

Refugee/Immigration Scare Story.
Euro Bashing.
House Prices on the Rise!
Older People's Health or Pensions.

You will get at least two of these every week.

Less common, but still a regular : Long Range Extreme Weather Prediction.

Their almost weekly trumpeting of a house price boom has been going on for over a year now and is utterly brazen in its complete disregard for the facts.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2012)

its been mentioned that the house price thing is verging on Pravda level absurdity now.

The wails obsession with cancer and things that cause/cure lol


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 14, 2012)

firky said:


> lost Luftwaffe airmen found on Mars


----------



## Garek (Nov 14, 2012)

firky said:


> "Vote UKIP to drive the German aggressors, Lidl and Aldi, out of our country. Vote UKIP to protect our great BRITISH supermarket, Tesco."


 
That great British supermarket set up by a great British son of an, er, immigrant


----------



## Nylock (Nov 14, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> Less common, but still a regular : Long Range Extreme Weather Prediction.


...Yep, winter is almost upon us and the Express are running the same 'killer winter predicted' bullshit news story that they ran last year in order to add further fear and woe into their elderly readership. You'd swear Richard Desmond had shares in an electric blanket /rock salt/thermal slippers company or summat...


----------



## Balbi (Nov 14, 2012)

Wanking keeps you warm


----------



## albionism (Nov 14, 2012)

U N Arrator said:


> Similar attitudes can often come from working class Labour voters, or those who don't vote at all. Mail-reading types are not a breed apart.


and?


----------



## U N Arrator (Nov 14, 2012)

And most of them probably don't read the Mail. If the Mail disappeared tomorrow, the attitudes it panders to would remain.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 14, 2012)

firky said:


> I will bite: what is the average poster like, Mr Arrator?


 
He doesn't know.


----------



## U N Arrator (Nov 14, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> He doesn't know.


 

As I said, you don't need me to tell you.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 14, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> The Daily Express is the most risible newspaper.
> 
> Whenever their are no obvious headlines they reach into their grab bag for one of the following -
> 
> ...


 
You forgot the Express's regular claimant bashing shock horror headlines. Admittedly often combined wirh the first one on your list though.

Their weather predictions are outright insane  -- their sources are invariably the looniest of nutters in the weather world ..

(I regularly check the netweather forums in the summer, and the DE is frequently the object of ridicule from the properly knowledgeable on there)


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2012)

Also forgotten is their intrepid quest to expose what really happened to Diana Spencer, instead of the lies perpetuated by anyone not called Fayed.


----------



## idumea (Nov 16, 2012)

"Quasi-Masonic nexus"


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2012)

I spotted in Smiths today that the Mail had something on the front page trying to discredit a Leveson associate - I didn't read it to know if met their usual high quality journalism. Methinks Dacre is shitting himself that the good Lord might recommend something that he doesn't agree with.


----------



## idumea (Nov 23, 2012)

From today's article about a naked man climbing a statue near Whitehall:



> "Typical looking swampy eco warrior who is probably also a dirty little squatter. Get him down, line him up against the nearest wall and then shoot him. Job done.


----------



## Firky (Nov 23, 2012)

I liked this one:



> "Racism was invented by Marxist scum in 1932 and is a tool to stop reasonable questions being asked or answered!"


----------



## Firky (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## stavros (Jan 29, 2013)

Plus ca change, as they say at Chateau Rothermere.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 29, 2013)

firky said:


>


 

They do love their "all grown up" stories don't they?


----------



## A380 (Jan 29, 2013)

Remember, this was the newspaper that gave us the 'hurrah for the Blackshirts' headline.

Nazi loving traitors..... (just getting into the spirit)


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 29, 2013)

From the Twitter feed:



> Indian gold is our property, if there were no railroads built by the British, they'd never have had access to it from the caves & tunnels


 
Wow.


----------



## T & P (Jan 29, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They do love their "all grown up" stories don't they?


 I think this was in the Express rather than the Mail, but this is the best ''all grown up'' article ever. Not least because of the rant about the "sick" Brass Eye paedophilia special episode printed right next to it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2013)

not from the daily mail, but it's the best thing to do with the daily mail


----------



## Bluesman (Jan 29, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Nice = People who want to donate (if they're able to/allowed to medically that is)
> Not very nice = People who refuse to donate (I guess they might have some odd religious reason not to, but is that any excuse?)


 

Bit sweeping, what about those with medical conditions that exclude them, can they go into the "nice" category (until they prove themselves nasty at least ;-) ) ?


----------



## Bluesman (Jan 29, 2013)

T & P said:


> I think this was in the Express rather than the Mail, but this is the best ''all grown up'' article ever. Not least because of the rant about the "sick" Brass Eye paedophilia special episode printed right next to it.


It's either very funny, or very sad and damaged that they can't see their own hypocrisy, isn't it? :-/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 30, 2013)

Bluesman said:


> It's either very funny, or very sad and damaged that they can't see their own hypocrisy, isn't it? :-/


 
It's constantly pointed out to them in their comments section


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 30, 2013)

They had to change this recently.





She's 8 years old.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jan 31, 2013)

"The minor misdeeds of individual Nazis would be submerged by the immense benefits the new regime is already bestowing on Germany."

Lord Rothermere 1933


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 31, 2013)

There's a half-decent article in today's Femail about feminism, which among the usual hate-filled comments from readers, attracted this particular comment:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2270857/Feminism-ISNT-dirty-word-The-girls-Ive-met-need-ever.html

The irony of this article being on this particular website is laughable. Day after day I read stories written by DM 'reporters' which mainly consist of reports of women over the age of 40 who've actually managed to get out of bed and put some make up on and look half decent and DM writes a patronising little article about her. In addition there are daily articles letting me know which female celebrities have been to the gym, what they were wearing, if they chose to leave the house without makeup, whether they've gained/lost weight etc etc. Very rarely is an article written about a man's appearance. Women are judged mainly on their appearance because this is what the media portrays. As I said, the irony of this article on the DM website is just unreal!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 31, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> "The minor misdeeds of individual Nazis would be submerged by the immense benefits the new regime is already bestowing on Germany."
> 
> Lord Rothermere 1933


 



			
				shirer said:
			
		

> X came up to my room in the Adlon to-day, and after we had disconnected my telephone and made sure that no one as listening through the crack of the door to the next room he told me a weird story.  He says the Gestapo is now systematically bumping off the mentally deficient people of the Reich.  The Nazis call them "mercy deaths".  He relates that Pastor Bodelschwingh, who runs a large hospital for various kinds of feeble-mined children at Bethel was ordered to be arrested a few days ago because he refused to deliver up some of his more serious mental cases to the secret police.  Shortly after this, his hospital is bombed.  By the "British".  Must look into this story.


----------



## likesfish (Jan 31, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> "The minor misdeeds of individual Nazis would be submerged by the immense benefits the new regime is already bestowing on Germany."
> 
> Lord Rothermere 1933



There were plenty of people duped by stalin as well murderous tryant dupes the stupid news at 11


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't think he was "duped" likesfish he was a pretty enthusiastic fascist from what I know of him. He knew full well what they were upto and he backed it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> They had to change this recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
FFS


----------



## Firky (Jan 31, 2013)

likesfish said:


> There were plenty of people duped by stalin as well murderous tryant dupes the stupid news at 11


 
Some people were duped but he wasn't one of them, he loved a bit of fash.


----------



## likesfish (Jan 31, 2013)

Fair enough fortunatly are facists were fortunatly a bit crap.


----------



## Balham (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking at todays _Mail On line_ I wonder where the news element is at times as it is still a newspaper isn't ?
On Line
Good story this one though Benefits cheat mum, 23 . . .


----------



## stavros (Jan 31, 2013)

The ever-excellent Tabloid Watch probably features the Daily Mail and its Sunday sister more often than any other publishing house.


----------



## Firky (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/technology-science/science/man-flu-exists-says-female-1554248

*Guys aren't 'cry babies' after all: Man flu really does exist, claims FEMALE expert*


interesting use of capital letters... shifting the focus.


----------



## Bluesman (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-sexually-transmitted-disease-abused-her.html





*Police constable, 28, 'gave three-year-old girl a sexually transmitted disease when he abused her'*


*PC James Williams**, of Bristol,** is accused of assaulting the toddler in a house in the city and giving her **chlamydia*
*A jury heard the allegations came to light when the little girl complained she was sore 'when she went to the toilet'*
*When her mother asked why, she said Williams had 'hurt' her*
 
This has made me *so* fucking angry


----------



## ExtraRefined (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm not sure you get this thread...


----------



## Firky (Feb 12, 2013)

> I was dismayed when Greggs the bakers opened an outlet at Newcastle Airport.
> These ubiquitous dens of unhealthy "food" have a lot to answer for here in the North East in my opinion.
> Up here, a Greggs' sausage roll is called a "Geordie Dummy" and judging by the number of babys in pushchairs who will inevitable have a cholesterol-laden pastry shoved into their mouths at the first sign of upset, the name is quite apt I believe.
> Furthermore, judging by the rush for the outlet by many after disembarking from the aircraft, the reality is that Gregg's may be deemed as selling a 'useful' product!
> ...


----------



## fogbat (Feb 12, 2013)

"Geordie dummy" is superb


----------



## agricola (Feb 12, 2013)

> Meanwhile, Athletic Bilbao are the latest club to show interest in Villa striker John Carew with Manchester City and Real Madrid among the list of admirers for their Spanish international striker Fernando Llorente.
> 
> Bilbao see Carew as a potential replacement should £30m-rated Llorente be sold/


 
Best football rumour ever.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 13, 2013)

This is the main headline article on their website:

*'Rude' Paxo faces a Twitter tirade over savaging of shy student who dared to get University Challenge question wrong*


Student Tom Tyszczuk Smith got the brunt of Paxman's abrasive tone 

The 20-year-old answered a question wrong about William of Orange
Undergraduate was left clearly shaken and kept head down for most of game
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-University-Challenge-wrong-answer.html#video


If we actually watch the video and read the article, we see it's a total non event, Paxman behaving as he usually does on University Challenge, and the...

"...student’s mother Renata Tyszczuk, 45, defended Paxman and said viewers had overreacted.
She said: ‘I think Paxman is always a little tough with the contestants. But I think it is all in good spirit.  'It is a challenge after all.
‘I don’t think he’s a bully. Tom wanted to do well and perhaps that showed more when he got things wrong rather than right.
'I met Mr Paxman and found him very pleasant. Tom’s very clever and we are very proud."


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 13, 2013)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> [ages ago]Nice = People who want to donate *(if they're able to/allowed to medically that is)*
> Not very nice = People who refuse to donate (I guess they might have some odd religious reason not to, but is that any excuse?)


 


Bluesman said:


> Bit sweeping, what about those with medical conditions that exclude them, can they go into the "nice" category (until they prove themselves nasty at least ;-) ) ?


 
Hey Bluesman, I think you might have missed the bit in my original post that I've now bolded? I did specifically allow for some people not being able to donate which I always thought was fair enough. People who very often want to, but can't, I have every sympathy for them.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 13, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> This is the main headline article on their website:
> 
> *'Rude' Paxo faces a Twitter tirade over savaging of shy student who dared to get University Challenge question wrong*
> 
> ...


 
Hardly a savaging


----------



## stavros (Feb 15, 2013)

Did Paxo threaten to overrule him?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 15, 2013)

If Paxo wants to give it one can always mock him for his M&S grundies. And his shit books


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-admits-targets-playmates-good-influence.html



> I have absolutely no intention of letting my two precious daughters get dragged down into the quagmire of underperforming children. So I work hard at targeting the right sort of friends for them.


 




> At the risk of sounding snobbish, I also favour children who have good old-fashioned Victorian names such as George, Henry and Victoria.


 
says the mother of a child called India 



> I actively ensure my children are meeting the right sort of children at their after-school activity classes. Poppy and India go to an array of things: piano and violin lessons, swimming and Brownies.
> Of course I think these activities are beneficial. But the real benefit is the networking opportunities.
> 
> I want my girls to connect with the children of like-minded  parents who also strive for their children to be high achievers.
> Plus I pay for them both to have a private tutor for 30 minutes each week. He helps improve their learning and reinforces my  message about mixing with the right people.


 
Poppy and India are seven and eight.



> I am convinced that my tactics are paying off. Recently I asked India which children she liked to play with.
> 'The children who come to school on time and wear proper school uniforms are the nicest and the most fun,' she told me. 'If children don't put any effort in, I don't want to play with them.'


 
yes, of _course_ an eight year old child said that.


----------



## Firky (Feb 21, 2013)

:S


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2013)

weepiper said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-admits-targets-playmates-good-influence.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

What a bitch


----------



## Weller (Feb 21, 2013)

Wonder if shes shown her kids her other Daily Mail cuttings 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-villain-caught-outdoor-romp-married-man.html








> The indiscreet couple stripped off in the grassy paddock after visiting a local pub.
> Cross' devastated wife Ruth said her cheating husband had told her about the affair.
> "Mark had warned me that people might find out. But I can't say any more."​​This is said to be Hopkins' third affair with a married man.​​


 
Teaching them how to be classy ladies 
​


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2013)

Weller said:


> Wonder if shes shown her kids her other Daily Mail cuttings
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-villain-caught-outdoor-romp-married-man.html


 



The guy's name is Mark.  How common


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2013)

Weller said:


> Wonder if shes shown her kids her other Daily Mail cuttings
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-villain-caught-outdoor-romp-married-man.html


 
You should put that up on the comments section of the story about her kids


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2013)

2007? Does that mean she's a *gasp* single mother?? Tbh it probably m eans she's an actress and those aren't really her kids and the whole thing's made up as usual


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 21, 2013)

Must admit a school kid clearly coming home from the walk of shame is a bit creepy. It's bread they want to advertise!! Not contraception!!

Erm....what is the walk of shame?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 21, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> Must admit a school kid clearly coming home from the walk of shame is a bit creepy. It's bread they want to advertise!! Not contraception!!
> 
> Erm....what is the walk of shame?


 
Walking to work the morning after having casual sex with someone you've just met. Possibly not recognising the area you are in.


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 21, 2013)

Weller said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pub and then alfresco sex.  The summer can't arrive fast enough!!!


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 21, 2013)

Scumbag reporter tries to get MumsNet posters to slag off the NHS for a story she's writing.



> I am writing a feature for The Daily Mail about the increase in the number of children being sent to A&E. Figures released earlier this week show an increasing number of youngsters are sent direct to hospital, because GPs are reluctant to treat children. Babies in particular. This means long waits, and inappropriate care. Has your child been sent to A&E with a common infection or minor injury by your GP or NHS Direct? Have you an opinion on this subject, as a parent?
> Please contact zoe.brennan@dailymail.co.uk. Many thanks


 
Note the impartial phrasing in her request: "because GPs are reluctant to treat children" 

She's rightly told to get to fuck by the MN crowd.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 21, 2013)

Ooo zoe.brennan@dailymail.co.uk I have an opinion on the subject that I could contact zoe.brennan@dailymail.co.uk with. I'm not sure whether to e-mail zoe.brennan@dailymail.co.uk though, does anyone thing I should contact zoe.brennan@dailymail.co.uk ? would it be worth my while contacting zoe.brennan@dailymail.co.uk I'm really not sure whether zoe.brennan@dailymail.co.uk would appreciate me contacting her at zoe.brennan@dailymail.co.uk .


----------



## Garek (Feb 21, 2013)

weepiper said:


> says the mother of a child called India


 
Nowt wrong with naming your child after ex-colonial possessions


----------



## Firky (Feb 21, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Walking to work the morning after having casual sex with someone you've just met. Possibly not recognising the area you are in.


 
Walk of shame is also the trip to the bottle bank


----------



## brogdale (Feb 21, 2013)

http://politicalscrapbook.net/2013/...ryce-trial-collapsed-because-jury-were-black/

The _Daily Mail _has appeared to suggest the *ethnicity of jurors in the Vicky Pryce trial had bearing on their failure to reach a verdict* yesterday.
Their spread on the case runs on pages 4 and 5 of this morning’s paper. Alongside a news article and a comment from Melanie Phillips headlined *“Do we need IQ tests for juries”* is a box entitled *“Eight women, four men … and no clue”. *It begins:
“Of the eight women and four men on the Vicky Pryce jury, only two were white — the rest appeared to be of Afro-Caribbean or Asian origin.”​The fact that *one of the jurors may have been a Muslim* was also a problem for the _Mail:_
“At least twice, the court finished 30 minutes early because a jury member had a ‘religious observance’ to keep.”

​


----------



## stavros (Feb 22, 2013)

Ah, "romp"; a word nobody but newspapers ever use, for when they want to talk about things they ideologically are against, but are strangely compelled by.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't say "sex act" that often, either.


----------



## stavros (Feb 22, 2013)

The Street of Shame in the current Eye has quite a few bits on the Mail, including the apparent civil war between Dacre and his Sunday editor, Geordie Greig. One can only hope a lot of blood is spilt.


----------



## Firky (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Feb 24, 2013)

> The piece is titled The struggle to feel beautiful, to be honest I found it a struggle to keep my breakfast down after seeing these ugly photos! There is a reason we use an airbrush and these "women" prove that!


 


> This is so wrong and unnecessary. What would all you supporters say if a bunch of overweight saggy men posted their naked photos for all to see. What's the point?!?!?! Oh, right, it helps women feel less insecure. Man Up, Ladies!!!


 


> There used to be a " speciality " website called Readers wives.... It's best all covered up for your partner. You really shouldn't show all the world however..


 


> a better book title : " the history of stretchmarks '


 
Regarding this article (not sure why the nipples are pixelated out).

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-sizes-pose-naked-project-embrace-bodies.html

The struggle to feel beautiful in an airbrushed world: More than 150 'normal' women of all shapes and sizes pose naked for project to embrace their bodies


----------



## Firky (Mar 2, 2013)

> "Women are out of control, those false rape accusations, murders of kids and murder of partners we always read about."


 


> "How are some lesbians attracted to other lesbians, who for all intents and purposes are men without the right plumbing? Utterly confusing."


 


> "Joseph Horwood (1850) was sentenced to seven years for stealing three spades"- Now that's a justice system to be proud of! What happened?"


----------



## Firky (Mar 2, 2013)

"I dont believe they would have buried him under a car park"- on Richard III.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 2, 2013)

> Seems wherever the UAF go, they will cause trouble... These 'Socialists' act in the same way as 'National Socialists" in that they would suppress Freedom of speech and the Right of Assembly ! Ban the UAF
> - Puddleduck, This side of the pond, 2/3/2013 18:05



Much, much more here.


----------



## Firky (Mar 2, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Much, much more here.


 
He's UKIP.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/registration/5812933/Puddleduck/profile.html

I don't know why I like reading the comments on there. Like picking a scab.


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 2, 2013)

firky said:


> He's UKIP.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/registration/5812933/Puddleduck/profile.html
> 
> I don't know why I like reading the comments on there. Like picking a scab.


Know thy enemy (that's my excuse)


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Scumbag reporter tries to get MumsNet posters to slag off the NHS for a story she's writing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I found this article in the Mail a few days ago - looks like she got enough material from somewhere:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...Three-parents-tell-heartbreaking-stories.html


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 2, 2013)

This is a gem:



> *Women are piling on the pounds because they have cut down on housework, study shows*
> 
> 
> Women now burn up to 360 calories less a day than their parents
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2286132/Women-piling-pounds-cut-housework-study-shows.html


----------



## two sheds (Mar 2, 2013)

When they stopped washing in the copper tub that the rot set in


----------



## Firky (Mar 2, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> This is a gem:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2286132/Women-piling-pounds-cut-housework-study-shows.html


 
The photos


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 2, 2013)

firky said:


> The photos


I know  

It's some of their finest work, what with all the subtext.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 2, 2013)

two sheds said:


> When they stopped washing in the copper tub that the rot set in


The council demolished the steamies, what did they expect would happen?


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 2, 2013)

firky said:


> The photos


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> And I found this article in the Mail a few days ago - looks like she got enough material from somewhere:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...Three-parents-tell-heartbreaking-stories.html


 
I don't think it's the same person. Unless that Zoe Brennan works for the author of this article, then it's two different people/departments/whatever. Which, to me, is even worse. Multiple DM 'journalists' attacking the NHS over the same thing within weeks of each other...does that suggest they're being instructed to go for this angle?


----------



## T & P (Mar 2, 2013)

Meanwhile, it seems a sinister 'gay mafia' might be to blame for the downfall of Cardinal Keith O'Brien.

*Drunken parties at the seminary, crushes on young 'pups' and a gay mafia accused of bringing down Britain's top Catholic*​http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...mafia-accused-bringing-Britains-Catholic.html

Those evil gays  Will nobody stand up to them?


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I don't think it's the same person. Unless that Zoe Brennan works for the author of this article, then it's two different people/departments/whatever. Which, to me, is even worse. Multiple DM 'journalists' attacking the NHS over the same thing within weeks of each other...does that suggest they're being instructed to go for this angle?


Go to the Mail website and do a search just using 'NHS'. The results will shock you...


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> I know
> 
> It's some of their finest work, what with all the subtext.


 
That is amazing.

So, women: do you want to lose weight? Well, know your place and get fucking cleaning up after you man like the proper wives of the 1950s. They weren't fat, they weren't lazy and they knew their place. That's why it is the golden era.

Lazy fat uppity women


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 2, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


>


Also, I want to make it clear that I'm not laughing at the model or her size - it's clearly a staged picture with inflammatory elements purely for the purposes of the article. The cigarette, the full glass of wine, the clothing chosen to emphasise a sedentary lifestyle, deliberate staging.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> That is amazing.
> 
> So, women: do you want to lose weight? Well, know your place and get fucking cleaning up after you man like the proper wives of the 1950s. They weren't fat, they weren't lazy and they knew their place. That's why it is the golden era.
> 
> Lazy fat uppity women


And they have _opinions_, these uppity women, the temerity...


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Go to the Mail website and do a search just using 'NHS'. The results will shock you...


 
You're right. 

In an article about "jobsworths" ruining the NHS, there's this paragraph, which I can barely believe they printed.



> I spent 10 months investigating NHS management for a think-tank report, visiting hospitals and talking to staff and patients. *The failings that turn hospitals into killing fields* were there for anyone to see. I fear they still are.


 
I would be shocked to read that about hospitals in some failed state like Somalia. But they're describing one of the best health services in the entire world as "Killing Fields" or future killing fields, at best.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> And they have _opinions_, these uppity women, the temerity...


 
I'm beside myself with rage. How have we allowed this to happen?


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 2, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Also, I want to make it clear that I'm not laughing at the model or her size - it's clearly a staged picture with inflammatory elements purely for the purposes of the article. The cigarette, the full glass of wine, the clothing chosen to emphasise a sedentary lifestyle, deliberate staging.


  Exactly! Women! You're not running round after your man??! The only exlpanation must be that you're sitting down, smoking and boozing and wearing awful clothes while sporting a bad haircut


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I'm beside myself with rage. How have we allowed this to happen?


Women got the vote, all downhill from there...


----------



## Firky (Mar 2, 2013)

T & P said:


> Meanwhile, it seems a sinister 'gay mafia' might be to blame for the downfall of Cardinal Keith O'Brien.
> 
> *Drunken parties at the seminary, crushes on young 'pups' and a gay mafia accused of bringing down Britain's top Catholic*
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...mafia-accused-bringing-Britains-Catholic.html
> ...


 
They're already responsible for not getting the tories into office in 2015 with their gay marriage demands.


----------



## Firky (Mar 2, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Also, I want to make it clear that I'm not laughing at the model or her size - it's clearly a staged picture with inflammatory elements purely for the purposes of the article. The cigarette, the full glass of wine, the clothing chosen to emphasise a sedentary lifestyle, deliberate staging.


 
She's far too lazy to even light her fag.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 2, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


> Exactly! Women! You're not running round after your man??! The only exlpanation must be that you're sitting down, smoking and boozing and wearing awful clothes while sporting a bad haircut


Yes, you lazy lazy slattern, instead of making you and your home look nice for him after a hard day's work, you're smoking, drinking and probably watching Jeremy Kyle. For shame!


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 2, 2013)

firky said:


> She's far too lazy to even light her fag.


Think how many calories that would burn.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2013)

firky said:


> She's far too lazy to even light her fag.


 
she's waiting for the state to light it for her.


----------



## Firky (Mar 2, 2013)

The stock imagery used for the article:

http://www.canstockphoto.com/images-photos/overweight.html


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 2, 2013)

firky said:


> The stock imagery used for the article:
> 
> http://www.canstockphoto.com/images-photos/overweight.html


If you look at that site, the woman involved has posed in several photos including this delightful alternative to the one used in the article:
http://www.canstockphoto.com/images-photos/overweight.html#file_view.php?id=7433007


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> If you look at that site, the woman involved has posed in several photos including this delightful alternative to the one used in the article:
> http://www.canstockphoto.com/images-photos/overweight.html#file_view.php?id=7433007


 
She's got so much time to kill from not cleaning enough that she can afford to sit around and pose for photos all day.

Sickening.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 3, 2013)

"Jon Venables tried to groom me"

You're 36 not 10 ffs, he tried to date you.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 3, 2013)

> She added that she might have considered letting him meet her then ten-year-old son – the same age as Venables when he murdered toddler James Bulger in Bootle, Merseyside in 1993




This is quite an extraordinary sentence. ​


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


>


 
Mrs Dacre relaxes after being double-cunted.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 4, 2013)

Re posts a bit earlier : I know this isn't right, not in any way at all ,  but every time I hear anecdotes about how shit the NHS is, I think 'I bet you read that in the Daily Mail'


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 4, 2013)

A genius article is today's contender:
*From roly to poly: Takeaway addict, 22, becomes fitness instructor after secretly taking up POLE DANCING*

​


> Less than 12 months later she has lost three stone and dropped from a *frumpy size 16* to a *svelte size 10* for the first time in her life.


 
No loaded language there, is there, DM? 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...2-fitness-instructor-taking-pole-dancing.html


----------



## Firky (Mar 5, 2013)

:/


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2013)

How to block the DM website on your computer - http://simoncoopey.com/tinkering/get-rid-of-the-daily-mail


----------



## two sheds (Mar 12, 2013)

Good quote there:

"With great efficiency, the Mail churns out articles seemingly to rile one particular demographic, who then furious retweet links to the article on the Mail's website, increasing their page views - which in turn increases the amount they can charge advertisers and ultimately makes them more money (which could potentially be used to employ more writers that write articles annoying particular demographics!)."

For that reason could people please quote whatever it is that annoys them rather than just linking to the fucking Mail site so I don't have to click the link? 

Ta  .


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 12, 2013)

Has anyone posted the link to the Daily Mail-O-Matic yet?

http://www.qwghlm.co.uk/toys/dailymail/


----------



## two sheds (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Mar 12, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Has anyone posted the link to the Daily Mail-O-Matic yet?
> 
> http://www.qwghlm.co.uk/toys/dailymail/


 
Don't forget the Guardian Comment Generator 

http://www.tomforth.co.uk/guardiancomments/

As I was composting the left-overs of my foraged berry and wild sorrel salad, I couldn't help wonder! Everyone needs to stop submitting to the processed-food mafia and get back to *real* nutrition. But that's the fallout from having PM Bliar for a decade!


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 12, 2013)

Firky said:


> Don't forget the Guardian Comment Generator
> 
> http://www.tomforth.co.uk/guardiancomments/
> 
> As I was composting the left-overs of my foraged berry and wild sorrel salad, I couldn't help wonder! Everyone needs to stop submitting to the processed-food mafia and get back to *real* nutrition. But that's the fallout from having PM Bliar for a decade!


 


"As my great-uncle on my mother's side was a steel-worker from East Kilbride I feel that I can speak with some authority about the British working-class experience. If my cleaner can speak such wonderful English, why can't all children in the UK learn at least two foreign languages? Viva la revolucion! Viva Chavez. - _Gloriola Smith-Wendley,_ _Fulham_"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 12, 2013)

> As my great-uncle on my mother's side was a steel-worker from East Kilbride I feel that I can speak with some authority about the British working-class experience. Fighting for a better world is not easy but we're never going to get anywhere if we don't all do our bit - like when we organised an organic bake-sale at our local community gardens to raise awareness for Kurdish Women's rights. It's time to recognise that animal rights now are as important as women's rights last century.


----------



## Firky (Mar 12, 2013)

The Guardian Comment Generator also works as an Urban75 post generator


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 12, 2013)

Firky said:


> The Guardian Comment Generator also works as an Urban75 post generator


 
in the gentrification thread


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 12, 2013)

Never seen that before Firky, it's brilliant. Is it done by someone off here? I noticed a comment by The39thStep from a month ago. Must be the one from here because it mentions Laurie Penny 

Also, didn't you used to be lowercase f?


----------



## Firky (Mar 12, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Never seen that before Firky, it's brilliant. Is it done by someone off here? I noticed a comment by The39thStep from a month ago. Must be the one from here because it mentions Laurie Penny
> 
> Also, didn't you used to be lowercase f?


 
I suspect it is but they have never been forthcoming


----------



## Firky (Mar 12, 2013)

> I refused to read the article as I was so outraged by the headline but my response is unambiguous! When it comes to buying seafood, it just simply isn't worth trying to save a few pounds choosing dredged over hand-caught scallops. I guess Marx was more right than he knew when he warned us against the dangers of laissez-faire capitalism.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 12, 2013)

Firky said:


> The Guardian Comment Generator also works as an Urban75 post generator


 
Urban75 is _not_ middle-class damn you!

(you can get foccacia in LiDL these days)


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 12, 2013)

This one was the best I've got after quite a few refreshes.



> I don't go to the pub often since I hate commercial lagers, but I was drinking an American Pale Ale with a friend yesterday and it really got us thinking. How can we expect the next generation to get their five-a-day when even Waitrose don't sell traditional British apple varieties? But I guess that's just what happens when we let Saudi oil magnates rape our ecosystems and ruin the planet.


----------



## Fruitloop (Mar 12, 2013)

That Zoe Brennan from theDM who got savaged by mumsnet, if you look at her twitter feed it seems to be full of spam.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 12, 2013)

Fruitloop said:


> That Zoe Brennan from theDM who got savaged by mumsnet, if you look at her twitter feed it seems to be full of spam.


 
Obviously she's as careless with her password as she is with her email address and phone number (020 7359 1748).

Surprised she hasn't deleted the spam though as she's clearly in control of the account now.


----------



## Fruitloop (Mar 12, 2013)

Zoe Brennan's phone number is 020 7359 1748?


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 12, 2013)

Fruitloop said:


> Zoe Brennan's phone number is 020 7359 1748?


 
According to her twitter posts, aye.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 12, 2013)

> Michael Pentonville-Saatchi, Bristol.
> 
> 12 March, 2013
> 
> We were chatting over a coffee, simple filter, not Nescafe (baby-killers) and started to think out loud. Of course Church is important but our little Sophia managed to fit in Diwali, Ramadan, Kwanza and, of course, Chanukah, just in her small group of friends. But how can we expect things to improve whilst China are still in Tibet!


 
Love the Guardian comments generator


----------



## Corax (Mar 12, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Has anyone posted the link to the Daily Mail-O-Matic yet?
> 
> http://www.qwghlm.co.uk/toys/dailymail/


*COULD FOXES HAVE SEX WITH HARD-WORKING FAMILIES?*​


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 12, 2013)

*IS THE INTERNET HAVING SEX WITH HOMEOWNERS?*​


----------



## stavros (Mar 12, 2013)

WILL CANCER TURN BRITAIN'S SWANS GAY?


----------



## stavros (Mar 12, 2013)

HAVE THE UNEMPLOYED IMPREGNATED CLIFF RICHARD?


----------



## teqniq (Mar 12, 2013)

*COULD THE HUMAN RIGHTS ACT GIVE THE MEMORY OF DIANA SWINE FLU? *​ 
* *​


----------



## Firky (Mar 12, 2013)

If you google images 'Daily Express / Mail' and 'b3ta' you get some gooduns too.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 12, 2013)

Today's contender from the mail - women, if you can't wear skinny jeans you are a disgrace, just look at Charlize and her DM approved snacking:



> As well as carrying her adorable child on her hip, Charlize toted a large purse in her hand as she walked into the shop.
> After scanning the cabinets and menu for a healthy choice, she ultimately opted for a small pot of the low fat food, topped with strawberries and kiwi.
> 
> What should we get? Mother and son browsed the cabinets for toppings and tasted samples of the snacks on offer
> ...


----------



## Firky (Mar 12, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Today's contender from the mail - women, if you can't wear skinny jeans you are a disgrace, just look at Charlize and her DM approved snacking:


 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2291904/The-outrageous-confessions-upper-class-Lolita.html




> *The outrageous confessions of an upper-class Lolita*
> 
> 
> So you cannot blame me for thinking that it is often precocious and predatory girls who should be arrested, and not the men who show an opportunistic interest in them.
> ...


----------



## youngian (Mar 13, 2013)

Woodrow Wyatt was a vile Tory social climber and doesn't surprise me he turned a blind eye to the right people sniffing round his daughter if it oiled the wheels.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 14, 2013)

two sheds said:


> Good quote there:
> 
> "With great efficiency, the Mail churns out articles seemingly to rile one particular demographic, who then furious retweet links to the article on the Mail's website, increasing their page views - which in turn increases the amount they can charge advertisers and ultimately makes them more money (which could potentially be used to employ more writers that write articles annoying particular demographics!)."
> 
> ...


I do see your point, but the other thing to remember is that with every non-DM-simpatico type who follows a link to their website and then doesn't click through to the targeted advertising, the value of the pages as an advertising space drops 

But yeah, on balance, quoting would be better than linking, if only because I feel slightly grubby for visiting the place.


----------



## Firky (Mar 15, 2013)

existentialist said:


> I do see your point, but the other thing to remember is that with every non-DM-simpatico ťype who follows a link to their website and then doesn't click through to the targeted advertising, the value of the pages as an advertising space drops
> 
> But yeah, on balance, quoting would be better than linking, if only because I feel slightly grubby for visiting the place.


 
The DM website is the (or was) the most visited news websites in the world, it got there by deliberately writing antagonistic headlines and posting pictures of celebrities. It gets something like 50,000,000 unique visitors a month - fifty-fucking-million-people, not page impressions but people!! Most of the hits come from Americans, lured by the celebrity shit stirring and slagging off; it's not something you really see in the American press who prefer to philander to celebrities egos instead of commenting on how ugly someone is or how curvaceous a 15 year old actress is.

It is a bit of an odd one the DM website because it's interface goes against everything Jacob Nielsen (helped set UI norms on the net) would constitute as good design. It is a mess of links to hundreds of articles - like it's just thrown together, there seems to be very little hierarchy and very little use of whitespace - just crammed full of text and pics. Yet it works!

One thing I do like about the DM website is that it uses big, high quality, jpegs that aren't over compressed. It annoys me that the BBC and other websites save BW costs by reducing the size of their images (I guess that is because I am a little bit obsessed by photography, graphic design and typography). It is something that Boston have pinched from the DM and created a section called Big Picture which features some absolutely brilliant photojournalism that is often more aesthetic than a documentation.

Whoever the team was behind the DM website knows their stuff.

So a couple of dozen links from U75 are going to make no difference


----------



## Kanda (Mar 15, 2013)

Great chat


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 15, 2013)

Firky said:


> The DM website is the (or was) the most visited news websites in the world, it got there by deliberately writing antagonistic headlines and posting pictures of celebrities. It gets something like 50,000,000 unique visitors a month - fifty-fucking-million-people, not page impressions but people!! Most of the hits come from Americans, lured by the celebrity shit stirring and slagging off; it's not something you really see in the American press who prefer to philander to celebrities egos instead of commenting on how ugly someone is or how curvaceous a 15 year old actress is.
> 
> It is a bit of an odd one the DM website because it's interface goes against everything Jacob Nielsen (helped set UI norms on the net) would constitute as good design. It is a mess of links to hundreds of articles - like it's just thrown together, there seems to be very little hierarchy and very little use of whitespace - just crammed full of text and pics. Yet it works!
> 
> ...


Pedantic but jpegs are by definition compressed. They do use (steal) high quality images though. 

And The Big Picture is great!


----------



## Firky (Mar 15, 2013)

> jpegs that aren't _over_ compressed.


----------



## Firky (Mar 15, 2013)

> Mail Online overtakes NY Times as top online newspaper
> 
> In August 2011, the Mail Online became the UK's most visited website
> 
> ...


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-16743645


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 15, 2013)

Firky said:


>




sorry!


----------



## Firky (Mar 15, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> sorry!


----------



## two sheds (Mar 15, 2013)

Firky said:


> So a couple of dozen links from U75 are going to make no difference


 
Ahem from your own quote ...



> Data suggests the UK's Daily Mail had 45.35 million unique visitors during December, inching the site ahead of the New York Times with 44.8 million. Running up to Christmas, the difference came from a small UK site, with urban75 sending 55,001 visitors to the site to look at fluffy pussy cat images.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 15, 2013)

PEDANT ALERT!

Urban needed to send 550,001.  I was a fair few, I just love a good Kardashian story.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 15, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> PEDANT ALERT!
> 
> Urban needed to send 550,001. I was a fair few, I just love a good Kardashian story.


Who doesn't?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Today's contender from the mail - women, if you can't wear skinny jeans you are a disgrace, just look at Charlize and her DM approved snacking:


 
Are you sure that article wasn't about the _adorable child on her hip?   _


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are you sure that article wasn't about the _adorable child on her hip?  _


Oh the child was in there somewhere, being fed DM approved snacks (shared with Charlize, of course), but the tone was overwhelmingly in praise of being thin.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Oh the child was in there somewhere, being fed DM approved snacks (shared with Charlize, of course), but the tone was overwhelmingly in praise of being thin.


 
I realise that, but I hate the way they love concentrating on kids as well.  Wouldn't surprise me if the paper of choice for paedos is the  DM just for all the pictures of kids they can ogle


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I realise that, but I hate the way they love concentrating on kids as well. Wouldn't surprise me if the paper of choice for paedos is the DM just for all the pictures of kids they can ogle


You are right they totally focus on children e.g. Suri Cruise and her outfits, Alyson Hannigan & Reese Witherspoon and what their daughters are wearing, how cute/adorable the child is doing whatever activity they are doing.


----------



## 8den (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lukelewis/21-weirdly-angry-mail-online-commenters

"people are essentially vile disgusting hypocrites this is why I'm not leaving my organs to anyone!"


----------



## Firky (Mar 26, 2013)

8den said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/lukelewis/21-weirdly-angry-mail-online-commenters
> 
> "people are essentially vile disgusting hypocrites this is why I'm not leaving my organs to anyone!"


 
See OP


----------



## Firky (Mar 26, 2013)

"Mrs Cameron has a typical English body, thin top half and fat bottom half. Same for Emma Watson. Theres not much you can do, it's genetics"


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Firky said:


> "Mrs Cameron has a typical English body, thin top half and fat bottom half. Same for Emma Watson. Theres not much you can do, it's genetics"


 
But if Mrs Cameron has a baby with a foreigner as a father, that could all change for her baby.


----------



## 8den (Mar 26, 2013)

Firky said:


> See OP


 
Look pal thats pogofish's job.


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2013)

toblerone3 said:


> But if Mrs Cameron has a baby with a foreigner as a father, that could all change for her baby.


I dunno, it might be described as 'exotic' when it's older, and then they can have a countdown to when it can legally have sex.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 31, 2013)

> An iPad, convertible car, 50 inch TV - and a cleaner were today hailed as modern day status symbols. Researchers revealed the eclectic mix of items in a poll of 2,000 adults to find out how we judge success and wealth today.
> 
> The report found that as well as the car you drive and house you live in, modern day status symbols also include diamond jewellery, designer watches and a foreign holiday home. Holidays to far-flung destinations such as the Maldives or the Caribbean also made the list as well as doing your weekly food shop at Waitrose or Marks and Spencer. It also emerged that more than one in ten British people have even bought a modern day status symbol simply to impress others or appear more well off than they really are. Andy Oldham, Managing Director at cashback site Quidco, which commissioned the research, said: 'There was a time when people judged success solely on your home or job, but it seems like there are many more modern items that help give a certain impression of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## weepiper (Mar 31, 2013)

A smartphone's a status symbol now? Aye cunt's got a smartphone these days.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 31, 2013)

weepiper said:


> A smartphone's a status symbol now? Aye cunt's got a smartphone these days.


 
I haven't, but tbf my son did have a student discounted season ticket for Palace, (nearly Premiership?).


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 31, 2013)

weepiper said:


> A smartphone's a status symbol now? Aye cunt's got a smartphone these days.


 
It's like Daily Mail idiots ranting about flat-screen TV owning dole scroungers. Where the fuck do you get a non-flat-screen TV these days? Smartphones aren't quite the new norm yet, but getting damned close.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2013)

hailed is another tabloidese annoyance. Nobody has hailed fuck all since the time of the ceasers, except in the pages of low rent shitrag papers


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 8, 2013)

Someone on my facebook just posted a link to this article about a loophole that allows you to avoid the license fee if you watch telly online.

The top comment when I looked at it was this:

dirty disgusting BBC make me feel sick if i was on my death bed and i was NOT watching there tv crap they will try to FORCE me witch is illegal to do is forcing. is to pay for my TV License when I payed for the TV that should be enough.
- CallMeKempy , Lincoln, United Kingdom, 07/4/2013 23:03
Click to rate     Rating  (0)


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 8, 2013)

This has been on twitter tonight that Melanie Philips has written an article saying the MMR jab does cause autism and not to get your kids vaccinated 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-171316/MMR--The-Truth.html

Disclaimer : there's no date on the article, just at the top of the page - so this could be old news.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 8, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> This has been on twitter tonight that Melanie Philips has written an article saying the MMR jab does cause autism and not to get your kids vaccinated
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-171316/MMR--The-Truth.html
> 
> Disclaimer : there's no date on the article, just at the top of the page - so this could be old news.


 
Pretty sure that's an old article - there's been a few going around twitter to demonstrate past newspaper MMR coverage.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Apr 8, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Someone on my facebook just posted a link to this article about a loophole that allows you to avoid the license fee if you watch telly online.


Although to watch tv online for as much as most folks watch tv would require an unlimited internet deal. This would cost much more than my basic £5.99/month Plusnet 10GB deal which allows surfing but not too much streaming within that allowance. It does give me unlimited use between midnight-8am but thats not really the time I want to watch. So the saving by not buying a tv licence might not be that much at all.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 8, 2013)

this thread is why Anarchism has a long way to go.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 8, 2013)

I score 3/40, and I'm pretty sure the member's club (worker's co-op social) isn't quite what they have in mind.

Non flat-screen tellies are easy to find, freecycle has plenty. I'd maintain that CRT still usually has better tone/colour & lack of ghosting that most flat screens I've seen.

Also: Dog Walker(!?)  Not sure many of the dog walkers around my way project much 'success', especially the slack-jawed fuckwits that let them shit in the park.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm a success then, 



> _An iPad, convertible car, 50 inch TV - and a cleaner were today hailed as modern day status symbols. Researchers revealed the eclectic mix of items in a poll of 2,000 adults to find out how we judge success and wealth today._


 
although my TV isn't 50". I'm a bit worried that by DM standards I'm a success.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 8, 2013)

dessiato said:


> I'm a success then,
> 
> 
> 
> although my TV isn't 50". I'm a bit worried that by DM standards I'm a success.



Don't worry. I don't think you have the half million quid house, so you're still a failure in their eyes.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 8, 2013)

scifisam said:


> Don't worry. I don't think you have the half million quid house, so you're still a failure in their eyes.


The family house is worth at least that. I think the stables are worth a few hundred grand.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 8, 2013)

dessiato said:


> The family house is worth at least that. I think the stables are worth a few hundred grand.



Is it yours, though?


----------



## dessiato (Apr 8, 2013)

scifisam said:


> Is it yours, though?


It will be on the death of the oldies. Which, given their ages and infirmities will not be long, sadly.


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Disclaimer : there's no date on the article, just at the top of the page - so this could be old news.


 
There doesn't need to be a date on DM articles, as they live in a bygone age.


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2013)

A rather unpleasant and frankly nonsensical front page today. Maybe not Pagans, but at least veggies have some semblance of reason and evidence behind their lifestyle choice.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2013)

stavros said:


> A rather unpleasant and frankly nonsensical front page today. Maybe not Pagans, but at least veggies have some semblance of reason and evidence behind their lifestyle choice.


 Mail's an insult to humanity


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...us-celebration-left.html?ICO=most_read_module
Must have started out as a 'evil lefties- unrepresentative minority' but seems to be going viral


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 11, 2013)

*'They danced in the streets when Hitler died too': Drama teacher who organised Thatcher death parties remains unrepentant as it's revealed she had NHS breast implants.*


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...unrepentant-revealed-NHS-breast-implants.html

Because people who have breast implants really shouldn't dislike Thatcher


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 11, 2013)

That is a great non sequitur.

_NHS_ breast implants. It is like she had _evil_ implanted inside her.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2013)

oh thats got to wind up mail readers in 3 ways. drama teacher (not a real subject) had breast implants (vanity boob job, harlot etc) on the NHS (i paid for it)


----------



## killer b (Apr 11, 2013)

it's a warning isn't it? _stay away from the funeral or we'll do this to you..._


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2013)

As a teacher, I had second thoughts about Trafalgar Square on Saturday (Not that I will be attending officer, honest).


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 11, 2013)

killer b said:


> it's a warning isn't it? _stay away from the funeral or we'll do this to you..._


 
It is incredible really. 

I mean, on one hand we have the idea of living in a western democracy, in which we are (supposedly) 'free'. 

Yet a newspaper can openly threaten people for expressing their political beliefs. And that this is done completely openly.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 11, 2013)

Mind you, they did do this.


----------



## Ceej (Apr 11, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Also, I want to make it clear that I'm not laughing at the model or her size - it's clearly a staged picture with inflammatory elements purely for the purposes of the article. The cigarette, the full glass of wine, the clothing chosen to emphasise a sedentary lifestyle, deliberate staging.


 
No photo of an exhausted woman in a suit having somehow crammed a 45 hr working week in around her shoddy housekeeping, then.....


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 13, 2013)

The Mail indulges in a fantasy of the left winning in the 80s.





> Part of the wank fest was a defeat of the UK in the Falklands and the sinking of HMS Sheffield.
> 
> As a veteran crusader against fascism, Foot was desperate to confront the invaders, even though most of his own party opposed him. But the operation to recapture the islands was a disaster from start to finish.
> The sinking of HMS Sheffield marked the beginning of the end, and after the disastrous failure of the San Carlos landings, the game was up.


The picture our patriotic friends use to illustrate this event?







A world war 2 era Town Class cruiser, laid down in 1936 and sister to the Belfast moored in London Pool. 

Not the 1971 built, Type 42 guided missile destroyer


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...o-immigration-campaign.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

in short : The Princess Diana fund has been hijacked by shadowy commie subversives to promote immigration and destroy all we fought for


----------



## rosecore (Apr 15, 2013)

Daily Mail laments the 'sleaze' of Britain's Got Talent, but can't hope posting pictures of a 17 year-old in a bikini in the side bar.


----------



## CNT36 (May 12, 2013)

http://tabloid-watch.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/the-pcc-and-mailonlines-publication-of.html

Complains about inappropriate photos then does the decent thing and publishes them.


----------



## UhOhSeven (May 12, 2013)

My favourite ever DM headline (19 September 2003):

THE SINGING NUN OUTSOLD THE BEATLES: SO WHY DID SHE DIE A PENNILESS JUNKIE IN A SUICIDE PACT WITH HER LESBIAN LOVER?


----------



## treelover (May 12, 2013)

at least they are publishing the story of the woman who committed suicide over the bedroom tax, the BBC hasn't

still an awful rag though...


----------



## equationgirl (May 12, 2013)

treelover said:


> at least they are publishing the story of the woman who committed suicide over the bedroom tax, the BBC hasn't
> 
> still an awful rag though...


Quite a long article as well. Hasn't even gotten a short paragraph on the BEEB.


----------



## Firky (May 12, 2013)

UhOhSeven said:


> My favourite ever DM headline (19 September 2003):
> 
> THE SINGING NUN OUTSOLD THE BEATLES: SO WHY DID SHE DIE A PENNILESS JUNKIE IN A SUICIDE PACT WITH HER LESBIAN LOVER?


 
Didn't she give all profits to the French Church (or rather they took it) and when she came out as being gay the French press hounded her for being gay and eventually she took her own life?


----------



## UhOhSeven (May 12, 2013)

Search me pal, I never got as far as actually reading the article!


----------



## stavros (May 12, 2013)

I think, once you fully analyse the story and the background to it, consult all parties and conduct a full peer review of it, the question you have to ask is how will it effect house prices?


----------



## Fez909 (May 29, 2013)

*My journey into the hell that is internet child porn: We asked AMANDA PLATELL to view the websites that twisted the mind of little Tia's killer*

link

I'm surprised this didn't get a mention on here. Twitter went a bit mental over it.

Surely she should face charges?


----------



## CNT36 (May 29, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> *My journey into the hell that is internet child porn: We asked AMANDA PLATELL to view the websites that twisted the mind of little Tia's killer*
> 
> link
> 
> ...


Before I click that link I want to check it redirects to some sickening child pornography and not the fucking Mail.


----------



## ibilly99 (May 29, 2013)

CNT36 said:


> Before I click that link I want to check it redirects to some sickening child pornography and not the fucking Mail.


 
hmm the Pete Townsend defence except it isn't one - time for plod to feel her collar.

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...list-admits-viewing-child-porn_n_3335486.html


----------



## Firky (May 29, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> *My journey into the hell that is internet child porn: We asked AMANDA PLATELL to view the websites that twisted the mind of little Tia's killer*
> 
> link
> 
> ...


 

Would you like to view sexually explicit images of child abuse, Amanda?
Yeah, sure. I could even say I am doing it for journalistic reasons and that it is in the public interest.
Brilliant!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (May 29, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> Mind you, they did do this.


 


They rile up racist sentiment and then condemn the people who engage in it.


----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2013)

I'm no journalism expert, but I'd have thought that Platell's employers had some sort of duty of care to ensure that such activity was undertaken with the knowledge/consent of the relevant authorities. The "We asked.." part of the headline suggests that the corporation itself might face some sanction.


----------



## Fez909 (May 29, 2013)

Firky said:


> Would you like to view sexually explicit images of child abuse, Amanda?
> Yeah, sure. I could even say I am doing it for journalistic reasons and that it is in the public interest.
> Brilliant!


 
The thing is, the article is a complete fabrication. If you read some of the tweets by that paedo-cop (forgot his name) that grassed her up and the replies, it becomes clear that she hasn't seen any child abuse images anyway: she saw adult pornography where people were doing schoolgirl roleplay, etc.

But I thought in this country you can get done for viewing 'kiddy porn' even if they were over 18, if you _believed_ it was kiddy porn and that was what you set out to do? I hope so as the fallout from a Mail journalist getting put on the Sex Offenders Register would be interesting to watch.


----------



## trabuquera (May 29, 2013)

You'd need a third hand or an exceptionally large forehead to give the Platell piece the amount of   it deserves. Classic example of 'not even wrong' approach to a complex issue. Along with the standard-issue pearl-clutching, scare-mongering, logic-leaping, lip-smacking prurience and fake 'outrage' it's also really exceptionally stupid. Ms Platell genuinely appears to believe that it's all basically Google's fault, that the UK (or other national government(s)) could and should control search engine results, and that if only our 'civilised nation' would just BAN THIS FILTH then there'd be no more paedos or murderers.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 29, 2013)

The relaxed ease with which the Mail strips away the humanity of anyone they don't like the look of is the same process abusers go through - the feelings of victims come secondary to their own agenda or gratification.

No wonder we're seeing so many right-wing celebrities being caught in the Yewtree net.


----------



## Firky (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 7, 2013)

The Guardian is The Daily Mail for people who think they’re better than Daily Mail readers.

Both are running a  closely comparable approach to reporting on the Bilderberg Conference:


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 7, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> The Guardian is The Daily Mail for people who think they’re better than Daily Mail readers.
> 
> Both are running a closely comparable approach to reporting on the Bilderberg Conference:


 
bilderberg thread ---------------------------------->


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 7, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> bilderberg thread ---------------------------------->


 
Not my point. Or did you already realise that?


----------



## Corax (Jun 7, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> The Guardian is The Daily Mail for people who think they’re better than Daily Mail readers.
> 
> Both are running a closely comparable approach to reporting on the Bilderberg Conference:


 


el-ahrairah said:


> bilderberg thread ---------------------------------->


 


cyprusclean said:


> Not my point. Or did you already realise that?


 
guardian thread ----------------------------------> ???


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 7, 2013)

Corax said:


> guardian thread ----------------------------------> ???


 
  What's with all these arrows?

Don't you get anything?      Or just nitpicking?

 I was using The Bilderburg issue(could have  been another topic) to illustrate the similarity between two newspapers; one on the Right and one on the Left.

As I said upthread:  "Both are running a closely comparable approach to reporting on the Bilderberg Conference":


----------



## Corax (Jun 7, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> What's with all these arrows?
> 
> Don't you get anything?  Or just nitpicking?
> 
> ...


 
nitpicking thread ---------------------------------->


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 7, 2013)

Corax said:


> nitpicking thread ---------------------------------->


 
  Never  mind.

<--------------------------------


----------



## Corax (Jun 7, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> Never mind.
> 
> <--------------------------------


 
early 90's grunge thread ---------------------------------->


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 7, 2013)

Corax said:


> early 90's grunge thread ---------------------------------->


 

 Pest dept.
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v


----------



## Firky (Jun 7, 2013)

What Corax is trying to say to you is you may have missed hte point of the thread.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 7, 2013)

Firky said:


> What Corax is trying to say to you is you may have missed hte point of everything.


CFY


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 7, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> The Guardian is The Daily Mail for people who think they’re better than Daily Mail readers.


I'm no Guardianista, but that simply isn't true. The Guardian is waaay above in terms of journalistic standards


----------



## existentialist (Jun 7, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> The Guardian is The Daily Mail for people who think they’re better than Daily Mail readers.
> 
> Both are running a closely comparable approach to reporting on the Bilderberg Conference:


I fully appreciate that you might not like The Guardian, with its lefty pinko lentilweaving agenda, but to compare it with a filthy rag like the Daily Mail, which elevates hypocrisy to an art form, and makes a speciality out of fomenting outrage and hatred from wholecloth, seems a little extravagant...

Unless you're basing your comparison on how they report the Bilderberg Conference, in which case you're on the wrong thread


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 7, 2013)

Firky said:


> What Corax is trying to say to you is you may have missed hte point of the thread.


 
Thanks for telling me.  I wouldn't have known otherwise.


----------



## Firky (Jun 7, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> Thanks for telling me. I wouldn't have known otherwise.


 

That was quite clear.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 7, 2013)

existentialist said:


> I fully appreciate that you might not like The Guardian, with its lefty pinko lentilweaving agenda, but to compare it with a filthy rag like the Daily Mail, which elevates hypocrisy to an art form, and makes a speciality out of fomenting outrage and hatred from wholecloth, seems a little extravagant...
> 
> Unless you're basing your comparison on how they report the Bilderberg Conference, in which case you're on the wrong thread


 
You've no idea about my thoughts on the GU. or lefty pinko whatevers.

I have observed though that people look down on the Daily Mail (despite reading it), and I'm making the point (for the umpteenthtime), that the two newspapers sound almost identical to each other regarding the reporting  of Bilderberg.  An observance. That's all.


Would you like me to provide links?


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 7, 2013)

Firky said:


> That was quite clear.


 

 Even clearer now you've reiterated it.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 7, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Unless you're basing your comparison on how they report the Bilderberg Conference, in which case you're on the wrong thread


 
 Would it make a difference how you read it?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 7, 2013)

existentialist said:


> CFY


The irony found in the typo is almost enough to hurt...


----------



## Firky (Jun 7, 2013)

Ignore function.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 7, 2013)

Firky said:


> Ignore function.


 
Good. I hope you do. You made a big fuss over nothing.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 7, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> You've no idea about my thoughts on the GU. or lefty pinko whatevers.


I can make a few surmises, on the basis that you are comparing it with the Daily Mail!



cyprusclean said:


> I have observed though that people look down on the Daily Mail (despite reading it), and I'm making the point (for the umpteenthtime), that the two newspapers sound almost identical to each other regarding the reporting of Bilderberg. An observance. That's all.


Ah, your agenda is beginning to peek coquettishly from beneath your flouncy skirts. Give it another 25 posts, and you'll out yourself as Paul Dacre 



cyprusclean said:


> Would you like me to provide links?


Not really - you've already pointed out quite clearly what you think of people reading the DM hate site and then having the temerity to oppose it, so I'll spare you the cognitive dissonance.


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2013)

Slightly off topic, but still focused on piss-poor newspapers, are there any rules about cross-promotion? It's well known that The Sun and The Times will give favourable write-ups to shows on Sky, films made by Fox and books from Harper Collins, and the Telegraph was glowing about Thatcher's care at the Ritz, but they're not usually so in your face as the Daily Express (prop. R. Desmond) and their main headline push of the Health Lottery (prop. R. Desmond) today;


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 8, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Not really - you've already pointed out quite clearly what you think of people reading the DM hate site and then having the temerity to oppose it, so I'll spare you the cognitive dissonance.


 
I didn't say any of that. You're making a false assumption. I didn't come here to quarrel,but the "temerity" of my making an observation sent you into a tailspin, not even wanting me to  back up my claims.

How dare I!


----------



## existentialist (Jun 8, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> I didn't say any of that. You're making a false assumption. I didn't come here to quarrel,but the "temerity" of my making an observation sent you into a tailspin, not even wanting me to back up my claims.
> 
> How dare I!


Nice bit of mind-reading there 

Not to mention projection: I was referring to *my* temerity, not yours.

You seem peculiarly determined to be outraged by everything anyone does - are you _sure_ you're nothing to do with the Daily Mail?


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 8, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Nice bit of mind-reading there
> 
> Not to mention projection: I was referring to *my* temerity, not yours.
> 
> You seem peculiarly determined to be outraged by everything anyone does - are you _sure_ you're nothing to do with the Daily Mail?


 
 I got the impression you were doing the mind reading enraged bit.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 8, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> I got the impression you were doing the mind reading enraged bit.


That's because you're quite good at enraged, but rubbish at mindreading 

Anyway, this is a thread about the Daily Mail, not me. Post links to loony DM articles.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 9, 2013)

Mail reporting at it's finest:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ney-Port-plays-peek-boo-long-black-dress.html

A woman helps her friend move house. _WITHOUT WEARING ANY MAKE-UP!!!! _


----------



## existentialist (Jun 9, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Mail reporting at it's finest:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ney-Port-plays-peek-boo-long-black-dress.html
> 
> A woman helps her friend move house. _WITHOUT WEARING ANY MAKE-UP!!!! _


That article made me feel faintly queasy


----------



## Greebo (Jun 9, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Mail reporting at it's finest:<snip>A woman helps her friend move house. _WITHOUT WEARING ANY MAKE-UP!!!! _


 
Gods forbid that she'd a) help a friend and b) dress appropriately for doing that in hot weather.


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2013)

They're just trolling us now, surely?

*The country’s in such a mess, we can’t even win Britain’s Got Talent! Hungarians in tights defeat UK’s brightest new hopes*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-tights-defeat-UK-s-brightest-new-hopes.html


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 10, 2013)

Let's not forget,

French downgrade shows that Marine Le Pen's role in French public life is not just legitimate but increasingly necessary


> The only credible political actor in France to recognise these facts for what they are is Marine Le Pen...
> 
> The elegant and increasingly incisive leader of the French National Front appears to be free of many of her father's drawbacks...
> 
> ...it is becoming steadily more obvious that Marine Le Pen's role in French public life is not merely legitimate but increasingly necessary.


 
and,

Despite her flaws, the only responsible vote in France next Sunday is one for Marine Le Pen


> In present circumstances, given present choices, the only responsible vote in France next Sunday is a vote for Marine Le Pen, leader of France’s National Front.
> 
> Marine Le Pen remains, among an imperfect choice in urgent times, the only candidate capable of saving France’s control over her finances, borders, and identity.
> 
> There is no good reason as things stand to believe that France will escape the impotent slide into the morass of multiculturalism and bankrupt late European social democracy.


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2013)

How to confuse a Daily Mail reader; NHS is obviously evil Nu-LieBore socialism, but the alternative is Polish?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Let's not forget,
> 
> French downgrade shows that Marine Le Pen's role in French public life is not just legitimate but increasingly necessary
> 
> ...


 

its not like the mail to support fash eh


----------



## stavros (Jun 12, 2013)

The Fail lambasts companies for not paying tax, whilst their proprietor sits in his French castle, unelected to the legislature by dint of his family, paying nul to the taxman.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 12, 2013)

Post moved to a new thread as it was more appropriate on its own.


----------



## Firky (Jul 14, 2013)

On the sale of the Royal Mail:


----------



## maya (Jul 15, 2013)

Firky said:


> "How are some lesbians attracted to other lesbians, who for all intents and purposes are men without the right plumbing? Utterly confusing."


But if only "some" lesbians are attracted to other lesbians, who are the rest of the lesbians attracted to, then?  (  ) Yes, that _is_ confusing...


----------



## stavros (Jul 15, 2013)

maya said:


> But if only "some" lesbians are attracted to other lesbians, who are the rest of the lesbians attracted to, then?  (  )


 
Justin Bieber probably.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 15, 2013)

Firky said:


> On the sale of the Royal Mail:


 


When I needed a neighbour 
Were you there, were you there? 
When I needed a neighbour 
Were you there? 
And the creed and the colour 
And the name won't matter 
Were you there? 

2. 
I was hungry and thirsty 
Were you there, were you there? 
I was hungry and thirsty 
Were you there? 
And the creed and the colour 
And the name won't matter 
Were you there? 

3. 
I was cold, I was naked 
Were you there, were you there? 
I was cold, I was naked 
Were you there? 
And the creed and the colour 
And the name won't matter 
Were you there? 

4. 
When I needed a shelter 
Were you there, were you there? 
When I needed a shelter 
Were you there? 
And the creed and the colour 
And the name won't matter 
Were you there? 

5. 
When I needed a healer 
Were you there, were you there? 
When I needed a healer 
Were you there? 
And the creed and the colour 
And the name won't matter 
Were you there? 

6. 
Wherever you travel 
I'll be there, I'll be there. 
Wherever you travel 
I'll be there. 
And the creed and the colour 
And the name won't matter 
I'll be there. 



/dc


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 15, 2013)

Seriously, it is the work of moments to click "log out".


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 15, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Seriously, it is the work of moments to click "log out".


 


I'm at frogs house. I don't know my own password. I could request a reset but the email address it would get sent to is defunct.

so I dunno what to do really. All my home tech remembers me. Not so elsewhere.


/dc


----------



## fogbat (Jul 15, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Seriously, it is the work of moments to click "log out".


Plus it totally screws up the Like counts.

FOLLOW THE SYSTEM


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 15, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I'm at frogs house. I don't know my own password. I could request a reset but the email address it would get sent to is defunct.
> 
> so I dunno what to do really. All my home tech remembers me. Not so elsewhere.
> 
> ...


 Well that's something you need to sort out isn't it because as soon as your cookies get deleted or you have to reinstall or something you'll be unable to log in. I can change email addresses on accounts if you PM me a correct one.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 15, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well that's something you need to sort out isn't it because as soon as your cookies get deleted or you have to reinstall or something you'll be unable to log in. I can change email addresses on accounts if you PM me a correct one.


 


cheers, PM incoming


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 15, 2013)

Admittedly I'm out at the moment so can't do it until I get home, so maybe include other mods on the PM and ask if they can change your registered email address.


----------



## Firky (Jul 15, 2013)

he never checks his email and invites get expired 

I have more IPT if you want to send me another, pm me your email.


----------



## stavros (Jul 19, 2013)

I hope everybody's getting up early and down to their local newsagent to get the Daily Mail's royal baby supplement tomorrow.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 19, 2013)

stavros said:


> I hope everybody's getting up early and down to their local newsagent to get the Daily Mail's royal baby supplement tomorrow.


 *

*


----------



## stavros (Jul 20, 2013)

stavros said:


> I hope everybody's getting up early and down to their local newsagent to get the Daily Mail's royal baby supplement tomorrow.


 
As expected, it was about a jobless couple being given a big house and sponging off the state.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2013)

stavros said:


> As expected, it was about a jobless couple being given a big house and sponging off the state.


 
i thought the husband's doing some sort of work placement


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2013)

stavros said:


> I hope everybody's getting up early and down to their local newsagent to get the Daily Mail's royal baby supplement tomorrow.


----------



## stavros (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry for the large picture, but honestly.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 25, 2013)

Noted in the St Albans Central Library today - (nipped in for a free read of the Guardian)

"Due to repeated defacement - the Daily Mail is no longer on open display - and may be obtained on request from the Information Desk - to which it should be returned ..."

Presume each page is carefully checked "on return" - who said St Albans is all middle class and middle England ...


----------



## stavros (Jul 25, 2013)

Beeb bashing done apparently straight-faced (Huffington link, so no traffic for Mail website).


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2013)

Is that a full house? Anti-immigrants (I'm sure there's anti-EU if you choose to suffer the whole article), royal shit, free shit, "families".


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 18, 2013)

Schoolchildren evacuated from leisure centre after staff spotted false leg sticking out of changing room cubicle - and thought it was a PAEDOPHILE


----------



## sim667 (Dec 18, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Schoolchildren evacuated from leisure centre after staff spotted false leg sticking out of changing room cubicle - and thought it was a PAEDOPHILE


 So if someone is in a changing in a cubicle, and a class of children happen to go into the changing room whilst someone is changing in the cubicle, then they are automatically a paedohpile?

Unless the person getting changed is plastic of course.


----------



## stavros (Jul 31, 2015)

Above the main story on the "swarm" on migrants in Calais (in all fairness, the DM have also used inverted commas but there's always subtext with them), there's a plug for Quentin Letts' column entitled "Are all dentists natural born killers?". I'm not going to dignify the article by reading it, but I suspect the answer he gives is no and that the above is simply the print version of click-bait.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 31, 2015)

stavros said:


> "Are all dentists natural born killers?"


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 31, 2015)

stavros said:


> Above the main story on the "swarm" on migrants in Calais (in all fairness, the DM have also used inverted commas but there's always subtext with them), there's a plug for Quentin Letts' column entitled "Are all dentists natural born killers?". I'm not going to dignify the article by reading it, but I suspect the answer he gives is no and that the above is simply the print version of click-bait.




A boatrace made for smacking......


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> View attachment 74747
> 
> A boatrace made for smacking......



He could do with seeing an orthodontist, I reckon.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 2, 2015)

Have we had this historical (and yet topical) one yet?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2015)

todays headline tells us they are getting a place to stay and cash(underlined) when they get here. Because the better option is to allow them to starve in the streets so entitled wankers can get sex for food from the very very desperate and in need


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 5, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ting-swimming-farmers-markets-BEEKEEPING.html

*Wish you were here...? ISIS release bizarre jihad holiday brochure for cheap package deals to Islamic State promoting swimming, farmers' markets and BEEKEEPING*

*ISIS has published an online 'tourist' guide advertising the Islamic State*
*Brochure includes shots of jihadis swimming in an Olympic-sized pool*
*Others show beekeepers at work, fighters diving into a river and a market*
*A mobile phone app has been created to help people download the images*
Why do the daily mail publish this crap? They seem to constantly post Daesh related trivia including all their gruesome videos.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 5, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> *Wish you were here...? ISIS release bizarre jihad holiday brochure for cheap package deals to Islamic State promoting swimming, farmers' markets and BEEKEEPING*



They come over here go over there stealing OUR bees!??


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 5, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ting-swimming-farmers-markets-BEEKEEPING.html
> 
> *Wish you were here...? ISIS release bizarre jihad holiday brochure for cheap package deals to Islamic State promoting swimming, farmers' markets and BEEKEEPING*
> 
> ...


titillation. Hence using 'sex slaves' in a headline when talking about those yazidi women


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> titillation. Hence using 'sex slaves' in a headline when talking about those yazidi women



yep, that was fucking disgusting.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 5, 2015)

And I bet some of the writers of that mail piece do "wish they were there" judging by for example, their imaginative views on capital punishment


----------



## stavros (Aug 6, 2015)

I shit you not, but the Mail are currently running a series of photos, including on today's front page, cataloguing "Britain's hairiest babies".


----------



## 8ball (Aug 6, 2015)

stavros said:


> I shit you not, but the Mail are currently running a series of photos, including on today's front page, cataloguing "Britain's hairiest babies".



 

Pretty harmless by their standards.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2016)

Shop owner disqualified from competition because of golliwog display

storm in a teacup /  political correctness gorn mad/ etc

"
The owner of an Enid Blyton gift shop has been banned from her town's window dressing competition because her entry features a tea-towel with a picture of a golliwog.
Viv Endecott specialises in selling the old-fashioned children's toy at her store in Corfe Castle, Dorset - shifting thousands because they are now so hard to find anywhere else.
For the Purbeck Arts Festival, she designed a tea-towel and mug celebrating 'English freedom', featuring a golliwog along with a description of what she regards as key national values.
But the trader has accidentally sparked a huge controversy as the festival organisers held an emergency meeting and ruled that the display should be banned."

Apparently the grey stuff on the towel are negative points. the red stuff is great


----------



## existentialist (Jun 9, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 88253 Shop owner disqualified from competition because of golliwog display
> 
> storm in a teacup /  political correctness gorn mad/ etc
> 
> ...


This smells of "stunt" to me. I wonder if she even sells such teatowels, other than perhaps to UKIP party members. "Accidentally sparked", my arse.

EDIT



> Viv has also written a book which she'd like new migrants who've passed their citizenship exam to have as a kind of present. She's keen they integrate more and believes her book will help newcomers achieve that better. I shall certainly speak to the powers that be and see whay they say. As for the golliwogs, Viv says many customers come into the shop and say they'd like to buy a golliwog but are afraid to exhibit it in case they are called racists. I must say at this point that Viv is from India originally and is certainly not a racist. She believes that the PC brigade are responsible for creating this atmosphere of fear when golliwogs have been around for decades and have never caused offence. She raises an interesting point, which raises the question of the very freedoms we hold so dear in this country. Then it was home to the office until the evening.
> (from Diary)


So she's not a stranger to this crypto-UKIP posturing...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2016)

nutter


----------



## binka (Jun 9, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 88253


I really want that tea towel but I don't want to give her any of my money


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2016)

binka said:


> I really want that tea towel but I don't want to give her any of my money


>>>>>First world problems >>>>>


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 9, 2016)

binka said:


> I really want that tea towel but I don't want to give her any of my money



Go to her shop, 5 finger discount.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 9, 2016)

Never mind the golly, what about the spelling? parliamentry


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2016)

_victimhood _is in grey.


----------



## FNG (Jun 9, 2016)

existentialist said:


> This smells of "stunt" to me. I wonder if she even sells such teatowels, other than perhaps to UKIP party members. "Accidentally sparked", my arse.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...


 nope from back in 2010 after being asked to remove articles from sale at a vintage toy fair
Golliwog toys ‘promote race tolerance’


----------



## stavros (Jun 9, 2016)

UrbaneFox said:


> Never mind the golly, what about the spelling? parliamentry



You know it's bad when the Mail tries to copy the Guardian.


----------



## FNG (Jun 9, 2016)

its amazing how many punters are prepared to pay a premium for goods they think are "banned", they should of course in a perfect society be only sold in licensed premises,under the counter and come in a brown paper bag bearing the legend "I AM A THICK GULLIBLE TWAT"


----------



## 8ball (Jun 9, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> Apparently the grey stuff on the towel are negative points. the red stuff is great



I'm not a big fan of Sharia law either but frankly it's a bit off topic.

My heart sinks a little every time I see that fucking golliwog.


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2016)

On today's front page;


> Cameron accused of tainting birthday honours by dishing out gongs for pro-EU bosses



I agree, because until now the honours system has always been totally above board and whiter than white.

The Daily Mail, owned by Lord Rothemere, ennobled for services to, er, being born.


----------



## mikey mikey (Apr 2, 2017)

Adolf Hitler poses with children at his Alpine retreat | Daily Mail Online

Comments go full Nazi and they are the most upvoted ones.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 2, 2017)

How is that current news


----------



## bimble (Apr 2, 2017)

This person does an amazing job of reading the DM every day and picking out the best worst bits. A service to humanity: 
The DM Reporter (@DMReporter) on Twitter


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2017)

mikey mikey said:


>



Are those photos from the Harmsworth family archive?


----------



## petee (Apr 2, 2017)

bimble said:


> This person does an amazing job of reading the DM every day and picking out the best worst bits. A service to humanity:
> The DM Reporter (@DMReporter) on Twitter



also,
NewsHounds
they watch fox so you don't have to


----------

